# GrubEx and Organic Fertilizer



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

Is it safe to throw down GrubEx and Ringer Lawn Restore at the same time? Any issue with putting a whole bag of Ringer on a 1,500-1,800 sq ft. space?

Did a soil test and am low on nitrogen and potassium.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know much about ringer. Grubex is pretty safe.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

All safe! Thrower down!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Is it too late to throw down gubex? I still have a bag in my garage. Never got it down are green up time.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I read that grubex takes time to break down but if you have rain, that could take less time. I would still try it. You can always use a curative in trouble spots later if needed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's not too late for Grubex. As long as it's in April or May, you should be ok. I usually put it down in April, but sometimes I can't get to it until May.


----------

